# Asian "bribe" raiders



## silver007 (Nov 29, 2010)

This link could be of interest for those interested in getting married with asian "ladies" :

STOP THE PLUNDER OF AMERICAN CITIZENS BY ASIAN "BRIDES":A LEGAL PROTECTION IS NEEDED.


----------

